# japan Street Racing



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

I hope this isn't a repost::shy:

illegal street racing in Hong Kong - part 2.flv - YouTube


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

Im amazed that in HK, somewhere that is so technologically advanced, they still use nokia 3210`s to film illegal street racing.


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice vid


----------



## strickaj (Oct 25, 2010)

You do know that Hong Kong is in China not Japan, right?


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

You can't weave through traffic like that with GTRs regardless of power, they're pretty heavy.

In twisty roads these little Hondas will give a good run for their money.


----------



## g.alund (May 4, 2007)

very cool but very stupid


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

lol fruit cake's!!!!


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

that just reminds me of gran tourismo 3 on the city type stages at night , i know its wrong but you got to love those roads because if you attempted that here in the uk on roads that you thought looked like that then you would just end up in a ditch after hitting a million pot holes and bumps before you even get to stupid speeds .


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i think one of my personal highlights of going to japan over the years has been 2 things (driving related)

1. in the AE86 with Miguel & Hyrev (paul) in his TS 34....blasting through the mountain roads in the early hours, and then nearly running out of fuel lol....

2. "going nuts" on the C1 in the RX-7 chasing down an R33 GT-R & MR2 Turbo, with miguel driving full pelt in the rain...only to find out the driver of the MR2 was a girl racer!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

matty32 said:


> i think one of my personal highlights of going to japan over the years has been 2 things (driving related)
> 
> 1. in the AE86 with Miguel & Hyrev (paul) in his TS 34....blasting through the mountain roads in the early hours, and then nearly running out of fuel lol....
> 
> 2. "going nuts" on the C1 in the RX-7 chasing down an R33 GT-R & MR2 Turbo, with miguel driving full pelt in the rain...only to find out the driver of the MR2 was a girl racer!


:chuckle: 

You should've taken a photo of Miguel's face at the time lol


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

hahah i did ;-)

she wasnt that hard to race tbh, & we whooped the 33 so was a good night.

FD felt so planted even in the rain


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

matty32 said:


> FD felt so planted even in the rain


RX7s are very grippy for a rear wheel drive, they have superb handling if set up right.

And here is why it's the togue monster.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Miguel's FD has had alot of work done via Knightsports and a custom suspension set up.

it grips, very very well.

i like driving it


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

I've got the Aragosta's by Knight Sports on my one too  

Fingers crossed it should feel at ease on a track.


----------



## familycar (May 24, 2011)

strickaj said:


> You do know that Hong Kong is in China not Japan, right?


this :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Nigel-Power said:


> I've got the Aragosta's by Knight Sports on my one too
> 
> Fingers crossed it should feel at ease on a track.


his got totally different suspension, custom built. (not by knightsports)


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Nigel - found that MR2


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

The no spoiler should've indicated, it's running on high heels lol

not a bad looking one for a girl racer.


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

qad said:


> I hope this isn't a repost::shy:
> 
> illegal street racing in Hong Kong - part 2.flv - YouTube












"*I was born in Shanghai. You know Shanghai?*"










"*Yeah. LOVE Japan.*"


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

there is an article on the *Mid Night Club* on GTR Owners Club website Let's hope this lot doesn't end up the way that did


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> there is an article on the *Mid Night Club* on GTR Owners Club website Let's hope this lot doesn't end up the way that did


It took forever to dig up the exact circumstances of the clubs demise Fuggles. I literally spent ages talking to members whom I know, who quit the club long before the disbandment - Who's friends remained in it until the end. They had to ask their friends, and then relay the information back to me - Which is difficult when the club is sworn to secrecy. All in all, it took me about 6 months to fully make the Cardomain article, and then edit the wiki-page thereafter with all that I had learned.

Thanks for making an article. After studying the Mid Night Club as long as I have, and putting the amount of effort into it that I have, including retrieving a full car list - I am very happy to see people find the spirit within it.

It's been a serious passion for me since I was about 19 - About a year after I fully stopped posting on these boards.

And yes, I agree - let's hope this group of Canto racers rethinks the responsibility aspect when it comes to racing - While it's fun to take it on the street, you have to be prepared and have a strict set of rules, if you do. Albeit, preferably, I think I speak for all of us here when I say I would much rather see them practice their antics on a racetrack.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

matty32 said:


> Nigel - found that MR2


TRD kit, or genuine 2000GT? Either way, nice!


----------

